# Bolt Torque Values for Honda Lawn Mower Engine



## NSXBill (Mar 16, 2010)

Greetings,

I am replacing a leaking gasket between the crank case and the oil pan on a honda lawn mover engine and would like to know if anyone knows where I can get assembly torque values for this engine. There are several areas where, if overtorqued, it would strip the aluminum threads, but if undertorqued, would vibrate loose. for example, the four bolts holding the aluminum motor to the aluminum deck are fine thread and were on pretty darn tight. The Helms manual is apparently available for $35++, but I'd rather not drop that $ for three torque values I'll never need again.

The other area of concern are the 7 bolts holding the oil pan to the cylinder.

All mower and engine model and serial numbers are shown in the pictures as well as the oil leak itself if anyone can help. I have already ordered the gasket part number 11381-ZG9-T00 (Honda Code 4224259).

Thanking you in advance,

Bill


----------



## bec98x (Jan 5, 2007)

Values out of shop manual (still looking for engine mounting numbers)

Oil pan 
12 N.M
1.2 KG.M
9 FT.LB


----------



## NSXBill (Mar 16, 2010)

Yes, I found the 9 lb-ft for oil pan and already did it. I went with 20 lb-ft for engine-to-deck bolts. They are 5/16-24 SAE thread instead of metric like all the other bolts...go figure. Anyway, that's close to 8mm bolt, and honda manual had 20 lb-ft for "all other" 8mm flange bolts. The manual I referenced was for newer OHC engines, not my OHV older engine. Would like some verification for engine-to-deck mount bolts though if you can find...


----------

